# Cleaning wire cages



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

How do you do the monthly Big Scrub? What tools do you use? and what cleaner?
I really try and scrub the heck out of it and after it dries it still smells like piss.
Spider


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

have you tried peroxide and vinegar?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Monthly?

I scrubbed it down at least weekly when I had wire bottom cages.

Also, is your wire galvanized? That sort can take up odors.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i take mine to the do-it-yourself car wash. five mintues 3 dollars and cleaned better then when it was new. i love the high pressure water. it would take me hours to do a good deep clean and even then it wasn't as clean as i would have liked it (some parts would still hold a odour) though i cleaned it with vinegar and water and scrubbed each wire with a toothbrush and anti-bacterial soap as well. but some places you just can't get well enough. this is why i love the car wash. the high pressure water blast any residue right the heck off. and after only five mintues there's not one spot that has any odour left (that's including the porous rock perch and ropes). i love the car wash.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I take ours apart and clean it once a week with hot water and laundry detergent... All, I think it's called - it's a hypo-allergenic scent free jobby.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't know why, but I've never found my wire on the cages to ever be that dirty. I just wipe it down with a baby wipe about twice a week and it's fine. I'm sure eventually I will have to take it to the car wash but for now I think it's fine. I think it's cause my boys don't climb the wire much.


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

I mix Hydrogen Peroxide, A tsp of Dish Detergent, and a couple Tsps of Baking soda into a spray bottle, empty out the cage, and spray it down real good. Then I let it sit for twenty minutes and I spray it down again, wait another twenty and wash it with warm water and soap and it eliminates the smells pretty good. I think the accessories are what retain the smell more than anything, even after repeated washing I find that after a certain amount of time I just have to replace them to get rid of the smell.


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

My cage is 40X20X30, I guess its a Rabbit hutch with 1/2 inch spacingvery unusual. Its heavy and awkward, won't fit in my bathtub. I have been semi-cleaning 3 times a week( sponging down the floors etc) and changing linen everyday as well as wiping down the balconies.
I feel this all is Okay and once a month is allright for a big clean, I'm going to start washing the cage with scrubbing bubbles rinse good then disinfect with OdoBan for Pets. Its a very strong disinfectant that is supposed to leave zero residue or smell. After that I will leave in the sun on the roof for the day, that should do it.
What kind of brush is best for this?
Spider


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

when i had to scrub the cage i found the most effective was a toothbrush. it let me get all the bar but it did take a while. i'm sure you could find somehting simlair but larger. maybe like a foot scrubby brush.


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

i usually soak my cage in the tub, with a bit of bleach to kill all the germs and smell. My cages tends to get a yellow crud on the ramps....icky dried up pee pee bits...

i forgot to add that i completely dry my cage by hand and let it air out all day. as for the ratties...i let them roam around my living room table....munching on freeze dried strawberries and fresh bananas all day....they don't like that i mess up there perfectly peed on house.....so the extra sugar for the day helps ease the pain...


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Jingles, PLEASE pay attention to the DATE on any thread you reply to, it's getting very agitating to see all of these old and done with threads being pulled from the grave.


----------

